
Ask HN: What is your favorite company swag? - seanbae
Fidget cubes? Pajama pants? You name it!
======
sloaken
Notebooks and notbook covers / holders. If it looks nice (aka not cheap) I
will use it a lot. If it is refillable and looks good I will use it forever
... or until I get a nicer one.

I also enjoy Pens which provide entertainment. I have a Pen from CDW which as
you turn it, part of the logo goes the way you are turning the pen,m and some
of it goes the opposite direction. When in a boring meeting I liek to play
with it. Because of this valuable BONUS function I take it with me often.

If you have real money to spend, I would spend it on CONTIGO coffee and water
bottles. In particular the ones that only take a finger to operate. Everyone
will use it and brag about it.

If your customers are beer drinkers. I know a cool bottle opener which will
impress also.

------
ngngngng
I like backpacks, don't have to worry about sizing, and they actually get
used.

------
jxub
Bloomberg magnets to form nerdy/funny sentences with on the fridge :)

------
thisone
socks

------
JohnAtLocalFund
Beer. (PortEngine Porter)

My company gives out a delicious bottle of beer, and people LOVE it. We're
memorable, and I guarantee, people remember the experience. Best part, we get
follow up conversations, which is the whole point.

